
New cloud storage with privacy first approach - TCLOUD
Hello,<p>We are about to launch treasure, a new cloud storage and aggregation platform for all you existing cloud storages (GDrive, Dropbox, Box, One drive) with Privacy First approach.<p>You can try it in the following link:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;treasure.cloud&#x2F;auth&#x2F;signup?code=M2RkMTNiNjgtNjgzMS0xMWVhLWJjOTItODkxZjEzMmUzNDliOmYyZWI4ZGNhLWEwMmMtMTFlYS05NDE2LWYzNDkwNjI5OTE2OA==<p>Will appreciate you honest feedback.
======
gitgud
You'll get more feedback if you submit the link as a "Show HN" post. Looks
great though

~~~
TCLOUD
Thanks! will try

